# Memory dump problem - please take a read



## PGreen (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi People, im new here ! Of course with a question to ask first.
Besides the fact that I've basically and practically never had a computer to work properlly, i'm really on the edge of throwing this **** box away...

MAINBOARD P4M9007MB-8RS2H (µATX|VGA onBoard)
INTEL Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,40GHz box Socket 775|4x 2,40GHz
RAM 2x 2048MB DDR2-667 Aeneon
GeForce 8800 GTS (640mb)

it gives me blue screens ALL THE TIME ..and i mean ALL THE TIME !!!
i've sent my computer to two computer engineers already, which cost me 210$ so far. they found NOTHING !! besies one of them told me i would need a 64 bit version of windows for my kind of hardware specs ! which i GOT !!! (go figure !!!) and do you really think it would work ?!??! NOPE !!! windows vista ultimate 32bit/64bit windows xp/ xp 64 bit... NONE work without physical memory dumps (sudden restarts of my computer!) another thing i've noticed as i installed win vista ultimate x64 today was that the computer's SYSTEM PROPERTIES only show 3,00 ghz of the available 4ghz of ram...now what i want to know is...CAN SOMEONE PLEAAAAAASE HELP ME...im REALLY desperate on finding the solution for my machine now really... im like on the edge of giving up


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

turn off auto restart and post the error number
most times you dont need to disable on board video, or move a jumper when you use a card, but check your bios
get into your device manager and check for yellow alerts...did you install the motherboard's chipset drivers?

lastly, what power supply is installed?


----------



## PGreen (Oct 16, 2007)

that didn't take too long did it ? thanks to my MARVEL-HILARIOUS computer 

i got a 750+ Watt PSU

and the error code is:

*** STOP: 0x000000SE (0xC0000005, 0xBF8022CD, 0xB4ED9C04, 0x00000000)

win32k.sys - address BF8022CD base at BF800000, DateStamp 45f013f0

Beginning dump of physical memory

and the second one was:


*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0x800000003, 0x804FF021, 0xB5ECAB68, 0x000000000)

Beginning dump of physical memory



got two of those ...how nice is that :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Was this in Vista or XP?

The first is usually instable overclock or bad RAM. What speed and timings are you running your RAM at? (check in BIOS at startup - set to auto)

Take out any USB devices which are not necessary and see if it reoccurs.


----------

